# Thanks Extreme :-)



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Just sending out big thanks to Extreme Nutrition for supporting me towards the IFBB World Championships this weekend. I really appreciate it, and you're a fab team to work with!!!! xxxx

I'm all packed and ready to go to Italy now! Just gonna enjoy it and try my best !

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Told you so Louise! ;-)

Enjoy the show & all the very best!!!

X


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lou, heres wishing you all the success at the Worlds, go kick some butt !

Not wanting to jump on the bandwagon here but I'd like to add my thanks for the fantastic support from Extreme this year, I certainly would not be heading for Nottingham this weekend without the full backing, support and advice from the "Exremists"

Hope to see a few of you there.

Phil S.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LouLou said:


> Just sending out big thanks to Extreme Nutrition for supporting me towards the IFBB World Championships this weekend. I really appreciate it, and you're a fab team to work with!!!! xxxx
> 
> I'm all packed and ready to go to Italy now! Just gonna enjoy it and try my best !
> 
> Lou xxxxx


good luck Lou.....

hey Malika are you going to the finals??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks to Lou and Phil for their kind words, we at Extreme are really proud of our athletes and we're really glad they are all nice people too.

I would like to wish Lou all the very best at the IFBB World championships this weekend, I've never seen an IFBB Worlds first place trophy before!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

PScarb said:


> hey Malika are you going to the finals??


I'll be there sunday...


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Best wishes Lou...hope it goes well for you.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck lou!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Good luck Lou...

Extreme.. MMWWAHH.. you guys are blooming gert lush.. you know how much I appreciate all you have done for me.. wouldnt be where i am with out you..XX

WHEN will you get a holiday!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

hope your enjoying the experiance louise, very big thing to even be invited to a show that big. you go kick ass, with your silk scarf of course! ;-)

xx


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

go get em louise. kick some arse and take some names.


----------

